# Soil Substrate



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

I 've tried this and have had good results.Is anyone else out there trying soil substrates who would like to share there results. you can check out my results at www.centropyge.zoomshare.com I would like to provide enough data for other people to use this method. It is cheaper than the alternative but I need to collaborate with someone else to be sure that it works for other people.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow, Springfield, when I started using topsoil I was living in Holyoke. Are you in PVAS?


----------



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

I assume that stands for Pioneer valley.A.S. But I don't know about it. Where are they located.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

They have a website, http://www.pvas.net/html/ they meet in Agawam if I remember correctly, off route 57, that highway that goes past the amusement park. The memory has faded, it's been a while.


----------



## synchiropus (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info I'll check it out.


----------

